# Inbreeding Leopard Geckos



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Wasn't sure whether to put this in the breeding section or genetics section because it falls under both categories. My question is, if I inbreed geckos for example I have Gecko X and Gecko Y and I breed Gecko X to Gecko Y and get 2 Gecko XY. What would happen if I bred the 2 Gecko XY's together? Will it cause more chance of genetic mutation or is it perfectly fine?

Thanks in advance,

Juggerz


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

most leos are inbred anyway


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

You should only inbreed twice in a line IMO, If there is no ill affect in the first breeding offspring. 
After two inbreed you should look to add new blood. 
In any animal that has morph or trait inbreeding is a fact of life.


----------

